# Sharing two FreeBSD servers with one remote FreeBSD server



## Nixie2k13 (Jun 5, 2013)

How to "link" two FreeBSD 9.1 servers together along with one remote server that is on the WAN side of my home, while the other two are on the LAN? I am trying to get Plex Media Server to show all my media on all three servers. I could have the remote one do the streaming/converting but I can't seem to connect all three of them. I am new to these forums but I do know my technology since the late 1990's. I've started to use *BSD since 2008 but never really posted since this post. If you would like any other info from me about the server setup that I have or about what I am trying to achieve I will provide the info when required. I might not be active on this site at first, but I will check this site as my time permits so I can answer what I have posted, etc.


----------



## roddierod (Jun 5, 2013)

Not sure this is what you want, but this is what I do.

I have a FreeBSD server that streams media as a DLNA server using net/serviio. I have another FreeBSD server that I export the file shares using NFS. In serviio, I just add the mount points as one of the media locations and everything works. I have a networked DVD player that sees the FreeBSD server with serviio on it as a DLNA server and I can browse the directories to find movies.

Serviio requires Java, there are other DLNA servers in the ports but serviio was the only one that I could get working for my DVD player to see.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2013)

Keep in mind that DLNA (or UPnP AV as it was previously known) uses broadcasts to find other hosts. Broadcasts do NOT cross routers.


----------

